# [xhost] davvero si può vivere senza? [risolto]

## cloc3

```

gentoo-live ~ # eix xhost

* x11-apps/xhost

     Available versions:  (*)1.0.2 (*)1.0.3 {debug ipv6}

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Controls host and/or user access to a running X server

```

gasp. in questo sistema xhost non è stato installato di default e mi sono accordo troppo tardi che non era disponibile.

è normale che un programma del genere debba essere installato a richiesta, anziché incluso nel set dei programmi associati automaticamente ad xorg-server?

o magari, con i nuovi xorg-x11 (7.4), esistono strumenti che lo rendono superfluo o obsoleto?

----------

## riverdragon

Qui da me (xorg-7.4-r1) è dipendenza non opzionale di xorg, ed è la stessa cosa anche negli altri ebuild. Come puoi avere xorg senza avere quel pacchetto?

----------

## ago

sinceramente non ho capito bene quale sia il problema...anch'io non ho nel sistema quel pacchetto...e ho X.Org X Server 1.6.5.(7.4-r1)

Il pacchetto 

```
x11-apps/xhost
```

viene installato solo se installi la versione "meta" di xorg cioè: 

```
x11-base/xorg-x11
```

 mentre se installi la versione con meno pacchetti ( x11-base/xorg-server ) non installa xhost  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il pacchetto viene installato solo se installi la versione "meta" di xorg cioè: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie. ora capisco. il mio problema viene proprio da qui.

nel mio file world non è presente nè il pacchetto x11-base/xorg-server nè quello x11-base/xorg-server .

evidentemente, per qualche ragione storica che non so ricostruire, avevo installato X come dipendenza di qualche applicazione grafica e mi sono ritrovato un sistema dimagrito al massimo.

a pensarci bene, quello che mi è capitato non è necessariamente un male, e potrei tenerlo così, ma non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie sbronza.

 :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> esistono strumenti che lo rendono superfluo o obsoleto?

 

```
alias ssx='ssh -X'
```

Non uso xhost da una vita ...

----------

## devilheart

non ce l'ho nemmeno io e non mi sembra strano. non ti serve a meno che tu debba connetterti ad X con privilegi diversi dall'utente che ha lanciato X

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> a meno che tu debba connetterti ad X con privilegi diversi dall'utente che ha lanciato X

 

appunto.

talvolta, usare xhost è un modo spiccio per evitare di procurarsi in qualche modo l'accesso al file ~/.Xauthority .

nemmeno root può utilizzare il display locale altrimenti.

----------

